# leaking clear white fluid



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

Can a goat that was breed end of Aug begging of Sept leak clear some times white looking fluid I saw my 3 year old pygmy leaking today just wanna make sure she's not misscarring she did kid in June n had leaked some clear looking fluid n the kidded kid was born alive but didn't live long I didn't wanna breed her then but my buck broken into the pen wit her I was out of town for 2 weeks n my friend was feeding all my animals left them together I had to separated them when I got back


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It could just be a normal thing or she could be in heat. How sure are you that she was bred? Some does have mucus through at their pregnancies but usually only towards the end.


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if she was breed I never seen her go into heat so I figure she was breed


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

One of my does leaked clear/whitish mucus all through her pregnancy, delivered two healthy kids, and all are thriving to this day. Could just be a "her" thing.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So long as it is not bloody discharge she will probably be fine.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep! Make sure it's not amber colored. Sometimes goats do have discharge throughout pregnancy. Some more than others. It is completely normal so long as it does not smell. If it smells, then you could be looking at a infection. 

It could also mean that she missed her breeding cycle and didn't take---she's in heat.


----------



## louisana2569 (Nov 28, 2014)

K I'll just keep a close eye on her


----------

